# Job hunting as a foreigner - experiences?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Good day ladies and gentlemen. I've now been in Johannesburg for two months, coming on a critical skills visa to find work within software quality assurance. My experience so far is that it seems close to impossible to even be considered for a job as i have received zero feedback from the applications i sent in so far (which are around 15 and counting...). Does it take time for employers to come back to you or am i simply written off by every employer?

My home country is Sweden and ironically it's almost the companies chasing me at home and not the other way around, so i'm having a hard time thinking it's my experience that is lacking.

Has anyone in here come to South Africa under similar conditions and if so, what were your experiences with regards to getting that interview?


----------



## revk (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi there.

I'm having an almost identical experience as you...viz. no responses for my applications (almost 20 sent in the last 1 month), even when the JD matches my skillset to a T. I'm also never at a loss for interview calls in my home country, so not sure why SA companies are not even pinging back.

The only difference is that i decided to stay in my home country and apply, since I was afraid something like the above might happen, and I cant afford to stay in SA out of a job for a long time.

The funny part is that even the recruitment agencies who'd earlier told me to contact them after getting a CSV are now not responding. Not sure what to try next..hope the full 1 year of the CSV doesnt just pass by like this.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience.

It's really awkward as i don't even get called up for positions that i could be considered overqualified for. I even have 1,5 years experience from working in Johannesburg a few years back so in practical senses i'm almost a local. 

If it's as quiet another few months from now then i guess i'll have to revise my decision to go here...


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

Its almost always like that.

Major thing is SA Companies almost always want to employ local South Africans and add the issue of preferring black South African women then it makes the foreigner the very last option.

However, if you are particularly skilled, almost always something will come up.I found the trick being not to be too picky about what salary you want and what company you want to work for e.g size, prestige and all.What you will need ti to get your foot into the job market then get local South African experience. The job might not even be your first choice...as long as its related to what you want to pursue. Getting local South African experience is important then once you work for a year or so, once you understand the dynamics of your field and career in SA then you can start moving to where you want to go.

It took me 3 years to go through that cycle but eventually you will get there.

All the best!


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, IamT. I guess one will have to be patient. 

On a related note, does anyone know how long it typically takes to get the OK on Critical Skills Visa extension once you get a job offer? Would be nice to have some concrete pointer to go after when the employer or recruitment agencies ask if you're "Available immediately" as the answer is a "Yes, but..."


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

IamT said:


> Hi
> 
> Its almost always like that.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above, took me three years too to get the salary i wanted. I studied here in SA, then applied for an exceptional skills and now I am on a critical skills. Local companies who contacted me (the rare ones that did), eventually gave up when I told them I did not have permanent residency.

Then I started applying for companies that needed language skills, and I worked for an international company. Once you get the name of a locally based company on your CV, things start picking up. I was quite successful with other companies I applied, but I always had luck with international ones. 

You will eventually get a job, but just know that it will take some time. But you will get there. Good Luck! Try with international companies first, the likes of amazon, bloomberg etc


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

Its a patience game-Its can be hard if you have family to take care of but if you can manage then you will get there.

Yes, getting a PR will most definitely assist. I was on a Quota Work Permit for the past 2 years but received my PR last month. Suddenly, I have noticed that I am getting more responses to my job applications.I am on the verge of securing a job with a major SA bank and I think having the PR helped.

If someone qualifies for a Critical Skills permit and they receive one, my advice is for them to IMMEDIATELY apply for the PR based on the critical skills. The requirements are very similar and the PR will help u get something good in the job market.

All the best.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

IamT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its a patience game-Its can be hard if you have family to take care of but if you can manage then you will get there.
> 
> ...


When receiving the PR, are you still on the critical skills visa then? I.e. are you still tied to your critical skills visa category and is there any way past that, for example if you would like to start your own company eventually?

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated! Actually had a lady call me up today to check availability, let's see if that leads to something.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Colt Seavers said:


> When receiving the PR, are you still on the critical skills visa then? I.e. are you still tied to your critical skills visa category and is there any way past that, for example if you would like to start your own company eventually?
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated! Actually had a lady call me up today to check availability, let's see if that leads to something.


Hi

I would like to think that accepting the Permanent Residence permit automatically nullified the Quota Permit I have.

I believe I am now free to do anything as the PR does not have any restrictions mentioned besides the normal 'thau shalt not kill'!

All the best in the hunt!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

When you have a permanent residence, you are not restricted to do anything in the Republic other than not being able to vote until you become a citizen. Having a PR will alleviate the onus of being tagged a foreigner. You are no longer considered a foreigner when you become a permanent resident. And the benefits are unlimited.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT and RubyRuby are right - SA companies don't understand how to hire foreign skills and recruitment agencies are very unlikely to represent you for that reason. Also, hardly anyone gets back to you in South Africa on your application, it's not like Europe where every application gets an email reply.

Keep trying and something will definitely come up. 15 applications is not enough - go for 100!


----------

